# Adequan vs. Legend: Opinions Please!



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Here I go with more arthritis stuff again. Ok so a bit of background: I have a 12 y/o National Show horse that has developed some arthritis in his right hock and both back fetlock joints. His hock has some bogginess that the vet said will most likely always be there. He is never lame and I have him on a big pasture 24/7. I ride 4-6 times per week doing a range of dressage, trail and some low fences (we used to jump 3'6'' but cut back since this development). The only noticeable thing during our workouts is that he will often drag the right back toe if I do not cue him to pick the leg up more or take him over some ground poles to prompt him to do this. 

I have had him on an oral joint supp but he will only eat it if I mix it in soaked alfalfa pellets, and even then it is a struggle. I know oral isn't the best way to treat this and have decided to switch to an IM treatment. When my vet was explaining to me all of my options he mentioned Adequan and Legend and that they were basically the same thing with a different label slapped on each. From my own personal research on the two I know this isn't true and that they are made up of different properties that do different things, but I still can't decide which I'd rather go for.

I am leaning more towards Adequan but if anyone has more experience with these two or what you think I should do in my situation, any advice helps!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Legend IV is great for reducing inflammation in the joints. I would do a Legend IV from the get go, and then maybe yearly or every 6 months look at giving one.

Adequan IM is what is really going to keep the cartilage functional. Please, don't administer it monthly as it really is not effective. While that may be recommended for glucosamine IM, it is not what is recommended for Adequan - read the very first page of their website! It needs to be administered once every 4 days for 7 injections. Two cycles a year may be enough for your horse, even every 8-10 months might be adequate. It is a great way to learn to do IM injections as it is quite safe to administer. But still good to have a knowledgeable person around - or your vet present.

In summary, I would probably do a Legend and a cycle of Adequan both, as needed. And don't discount joint injections for if he is very sore!! They do not do damage if done only a few times very sparingly and really help to control inflammation.

Good luck!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I would probably opt for injecting the hock with HA and then going with Adequan. I have had real good results with that combination. I know other that have had good results with Legend. I would also use DMSO topically on the fetlocks and the bogged hock.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck getting Adequan right now. Its on backorder...I've heard up to a year. So you probably want to go with another alternative. 

I use Pentosan extremely successfully. Similar to Adequan but has antiinflammatory properties in it. My girl does wonderfully on it. 

I have not gone down the hock injections road, and would prefer to stay away from that for as long as I possibly can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Good luck getting Adequan right now. Its on backorder...I've heard up to a year. So you probably want to go with another alternative.
> 
> I use Pentosan extremely successfully. Similar to Adequan but has antiinflammatory properties in it. My girl does wonderfully on it.
> 
> ...


Uh oh.. Ill definitely talk to my vet about that. He usually stocks up on those types of things for back order issues..

Is Pentosan just another IM treatment or something oral? I've been looking into it but from what I've read it sounds like an oral medicine..


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Cherie- thanks for the tip on DMSO! I can't believe I didn't think of that sooner but it's a great idea


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Legend IV is great for reducing inflammation in the joints. I would do a Legend IV from the get go, and then maybe yearly or every 6 months look at giving one.
> 
> Adequan IM is what is really going to keep the cartilage functional. Please, don't administer it monthly as it really is not effective. While that may be recommended for glucosamine IM, it is not what is recommended for Adequan - read the very first page of their website! It needs to be administered once every 4 days for 7 injections. Two cycles a year may be enough for your horse, even every 8-10 months might be adequate. It is a great way to learn to do IM injections as it is quite safe to administer. But still good to have a knowledgeable person around - or your vet present.
> 
> ...


Anebel, I love how much you know about these drugs. I may be asking you more questions on this subject in the future as you give the most straightforward answers of all the articles I have read on these things! Thanks! 

And these are all wonderful comments so please keep em coming!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pentosan is an IM Injection. Just like Adequan.

I did 4 loading doses (12ml injections) One every 7 days if I remember correctly. And then I did 6ml injections every 2 weeks for a few months, and then I dropped down to one 6ml injection every 3 weeks from here on out. My mare is a special case and needed to many. Most of the time, after the loading doses, your looking at one 6ml shot per month. 

The shots cost me $19 for each 6ml shot. So it's seriously half the price that Adequan was.

I've been very happy with it, my mare does tremendous on it. It has literally been a life-saver for my mare. :shock:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ninamebo said:


> Anebel, I love how much you know about these drugs. I may be asking you more questions on this subject in the future as you give the most straightforward answers of all the articles I have read on these things! Thanks!
> 
> And these are all wonderful comments so please keep em coming!


Well I'm not a vet, nor do I play one on TV, but I harass my vet and love researching anything horsey 
I'm glad I can help! I've picked up a few things along the way and joint maintenance is one of the most important things one can do for a horse in hard work, or with joint wear or damage 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hock injections seriously help my guy, just toss'n that out there <3. You'll have to let us know what you decide!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I know hock injections do really help.. I just can't bring myself to fuse his hock together yet as he is only 12. I will probably resort to that later on in life when he gets more stiff but for now just trying to keep him as lubricated as possible.. I have my vet coming next week, will keep posted on what we end up deciding and how he goes with it! Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Injections won't fuse a joint!

Injecting HA is simply joint fluid, and corticosteroids just serve to reduce inflammation. Both are great tools to treat existing joint arthritis where as IM and IV injections are better for prevention and management.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Injections won't fuse a joint!
> 
> Injecting HA is simply joint fluid, and corticosteroids just serve to reduce inflammation. Both are great tools to treat existing joint arthritis where as IM and IV injections are better for prevention and management.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This makes so much sense, but then how come you hear of so many people doing cortisone injections that fuse the joint? I know this is different from HA but do neither of them fuse anything? I'm pretty sure I've even heard my vet talk about this fusion concept.. I guess I am more confused on this then I priorly knew?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ninamebo said:


> This makes so much sense, but then how come you hear of so many people doing cortisone injections that fuse the joint? I know this is different from HA but do neither of them fuse anything? I'm pretty sure I've even heard my vet talk about this fusion concept.. I guess I am more confused on this then I priorly knew?


Cortisone wont fuse a joint. When used for a long time very heavily it can degrade joint function, but recent studies have disproven the idea that using it at all is detrimental. Once a year, even twice a year, it's not going to cause much degrading in the joint.

There is some icky stuff that you can put in to burn the cartilage, but that's far more invasive and dangerous than a bit of corticosteroids.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I like HA in a joint. As said -- It is only joint fluid. I no longer use Cortisone in a joint. While it does reduce inflammation, it makes the joint dry out faster and definitely degrades the joint. For inflammation, I greatly prefer DMSO sweats.


----------

